# Yellow lab fry



## Lex (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi there, I'm wondering if anyone has heard of two yellow labs producing normal, and dark colour forms? One of my females spat out 9 normal yellows, and 2 dark, brown with slight patterning. The dark ones are growing slower, but not by much. Any links to colour morphs for these guys would be great.
Thanks, Lex


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't know a lot about yellow labs, but my first impulse is that your labs are not pure, but are actually hybrids.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

What other fish are in your tank? It's possible that the 2 dark ones might be crosses.


----------



## Lex (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the lab's aren't hybrids. Unfortunately, the pair are siblings though. (resessive genes for dark maybe?) The tank has cobal zebras, red x reds, a peacock male, and some hap hippo point salmons from L. Victoria. Nothing brown in the tank. Would a picture help?
thanks guys!
Lex


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure! Give us a pic....


----------



## Lex (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, I tried to take pictures last night, but it was too dark, so this had to wait till this morning. So the pictures hopefully show the contrast between the dark ones, and the normal yellow ones. It was a brood of 12, with 3 dark, but one dark died the day after releasing, so there are just two now.
Lex


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm almost 100% sure that your dark labs are crosses. I would suspect that the father may be one of the zebra types (or even the peacock). Genii (plural genuses) from Lake Malawi can cross.


----------

